# Cloudflare Needs To Check My Browser...And Ruin My Posts When Using Tor :(.



## FranJan (Aug 14, 2013)

OK is there anyway around all this BS virus checking and browser checking when I use TOR, besides the usual techniques of changing your identity and/or clearing the browsers cache? It's just so annoying to have to type everything in Wordpad first because I can't tell if some useless, (from my perspective), script/feature has stopped my connection and there's only half or nothing of it to restore when I do get reconnected. I'm assuming admins can unblock IP addresses to stop those effin' CAPTCHA checks, but can you do it by user name? It's just so annoying to want to answer something and then that Cloudflare message shows up and kills everything I typed. That's the kind of user experience that makes you say "Why bother?". Can you turn this "feature" off or is it really that effective against those spammer assholes we all love sooooo much? And the answer is "no" to those who suggest another browser, unless you have something that works with TOR, then by all means edjumacate my ass .


----------



## radrolley (Aug 14, 2013)

same problem here bro. keeps logging me out too. some of my posts say awaiting moderator.


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

FranJan said:


> OK is there anyway around all this BS virus checking and browser checking when I use TOR, besides the usual techniques of changing your identity and/or clearing the browsers cache? It's just so annoying to have to type everything in Wordpad first because I can't tell if some useless, (from my perspective), script/feature has stopped my connection and there's only half or nothing of it to restore when I do get reconnected. I'm assuming admins can unblock IP addresses to stop those effin' CAPTCHA checks, but can you do it by user name? It's just so annoying to want to answer something and then that Cloudflare message shows up and kills everything I typed. That's the kind of user experience that makes you say "Why bother?". Can you turn this "feature" off or is it really that effective against those spammer assholes we all love sooooo much? And the answer is "no" to those who suggest another browser, unless you have something that works with TOR, then by all means edjumacate my ass .


I apologize but i cant offer support for users with TOR's its just not something we do. youre most likely getting hit with everything because youre using a TOR



radrolley said:


> same problem here bro. keeps logging me out too. some of my posts say awaiting moderator.


yours is unrelated to this issue you are getting that because you are a new user.


----------



## FranJan (Aug 16, 2013)

It's cool Sunni I def understand. But just for the record I did the old end around on the latest CAPTCHA screen. Maybe it works on bots but it ain't workin on peeps .


----------

